# Angeln in Schottland



## Freja (5. Mai 2013)

Huhu #h
Wer von euch war schon mal in Schottland angeln und kann darüber ein wenig erzählen?

Wir planen einen Urlaub mit Wohnwagen in Schottland und da dürfen natürlich die Angelsachen nicht fehlen 

LG


----------



## doc_haemmer (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland*

War zwar nicht angeln, aber wart Ihr sonst schon mal in Schottland mit dem Wohnwagen? 

Wenn nein wie groß ist den Eurer? Wünsche damit wenn er etwas größer ist viel Spaß, ich hoffe Euer Fahrer beherrscht sein Gespann


----------



## Honeyball (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland*

Solange Dir keiner entgegen kommt, ist alles paletti, aber wenn doch, und dann noch auf der falschen Straßenseite...|rolleyes

Ich bin selbst seit Jahren Wowa-Besitzer, und es gibt nur wenige Ecken, die mir Respekt abnötigen. Schottland ist eine davon. Campingfreunde waren letztes Jahr mit 'nem 4,70er da und berichteten von sehr lustigen Begegnungen auf den Straßen u.a. irgendwo im Norden von einer riesigen unbewachten Schafherde, die absolut nicht bereit war, die Straße wieder frei zu geben, weil sie das getrocknete Salz vom Winter erst runterlecken wollten.

Allerdings hatte er Waaaaahnsinnslandschaftsfotos auf seinem Laptop und für Dich als Fliegenfischerin wird es das Eldorado schlechthin.
Unter anderem war er ganz begeister hiervon: http://www.auchnahillin.co.uk/index.html

Wenn ihr die Tour macht, wäre es absolut klasse, wenn Du uns einen kleinen Bildbericht fürs Magazin schreiben könntest!!! :m


----------



## doc_haemmer (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland*

Vor allem übt schon mal rückwärtsfahren mit dem Wohnwagen auf Strassen die ungefähr genauso breit sind wie der WW |supergri

Kann mich noch genau erinnern, dass wir damals mit Auto (ohne WW) dann lieber 500m Rückwärts gefahren sind wie zu warten, dass der entgegenkommende 20 Meter in die Ausbuchtung zurück fährt #q (irgendwie sind das da drüben beim rückwährtsfahren alles Supertalente)

Kann mich da auch an eine Begegnung erinnern, wie ein Motoradfahrer etwas spazieren gegangen war und als er zurück kam, hat der größte Stier den ich je gesehen habe gerade seine 2 xxxx an seinem Lenker gerieben und er hat das Schauspiel dann die ganze Zeit mit verkniffenem Gesicht aus sicherer Entfernung beobachtet 

Im übrigen würde ich Dir absolut zur Westküste raten. Ist aus meiner Sicht der viel viel schönere Bereich wie die Ostküste. Sicherlich auch zum angeln. Wenn wir nochmal fahren, dann nicht mehr einmal aussen rum, sondern nur Westküste rauf und dann wieder runter (wobei da halt dann auch die wirklich kleinen Strassen sind |rolleyes)


----------



## Freja (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland*

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten..herrlich :-D

  @doc_haemmer
  Wenn wir mit dem Wowa schon mal da gewesen wären, hätte ich das hier nicht gefragt :-D Und ja unser ist dann ca. 4,7m und das Fahren ist kein Problem ;-)
  Aber danke für den Tipp für die Westküste. 

  @Honeyball
  Die Schafherden/Rinderherden etc. ist man aus Norwegen gewohnt ;-) Die scheren sich auch einen Dreck darum ob da jetzt einer hubt oder in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.

  Ich wird mal schauen was ich machen kann ;-) Aufjedenfall werden die Angeln und Kameras dabei sein. Schon alleine wegen der ganzen Burgen.


----------



## Rokko Slong (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland*

Werde auch im Juli in eine Schottland Reise machen. Angeln wegen der recht teuren Karten fürs Süßasser, unserer kurzen Verweildauer und weils einfach zur Route passt nur an der Küste.

Werde mal diverse Spinnruten und Köder mitnehmen. 
Küstenblinker, Küstenwobler und diverse Twister und Gufis mit dicken Köpfen... vielleicht auch abgewandelte Drop Shot Montage zum testen an Steilhängen o.ä.

Polack, Makrele, Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch  und auch Mefos sind wohl mancherorts zu fangen.

Hat dazu jemand genauere Erfahrungen? Hab im Forum nichts gefunden, zumindest speziell Schottland nicht.


----------



## Rokko Slong (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland*

Keiner Erfahrungen?
Mittlerweile habe ich einige englische Videos gefunden, auf denen Montagen mit Laufblei und Twister am Vorfach recht erfolgreich Pollacks gefangen wurden.
Auf große Wolfsbarsche habe ich diese Montage auch schon mal als Empfehlung gesehen.

Werde ich mal versuchen, alternativ Küstenblinker und Wobbler.

Wenn nocht jemand Tipps oder Ideen hat, gerne her damit.


----------



## RuebeKauf (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland*

Krame mal diesen Fred wieder hervor.
Ich fahre Anfang März ganz hoch in den Norden von Schottland.
Der Ort heißt Bettyhill und liegt direkt an der Mündung des Naver River in die Nordsee.
War jemand von euch schonmal in der Gegend und kann mir was zu den dortigen Angelmöglichkeiten berichten?


----------

